# Masonic Tattoo Artist



## Benjamin Baxter (Feb 20, 2013)

I am looking for a brother tattoo artist to do me a tat. Do you have any recommendations?(names, numbers/or studio name) I live in Granbury and will drive a little ways for a talented brother?


----------



## John Schnitz (Feb 20, 2013)

How far are you fro. Beaumont


----------



## Benjamin Baxter (Feb 20, 2013)

A little over six hours is what google maps says? Still post the info,though. I would like this to be a thread for all brothers in Texas to be able to find the info. Heck I might even make the drive on a long change at work.


----------



## Newwardorder (Feb 21, 2013)

There's a fantastic newly raised Master Mason here in Juneau. The drive/swim may be a bit long, though.


----------



## Benjamin Baxter (Feb 21, 2013)

If you have the info brother, do us a favor and post it. It is to far for me, but maybe another brother will use it.


----------



## Benjamin Baxter (Feb 24, 2013)

Nobody?


----------



## NickGarner (Mar 2, 2013)

I don's have any tattoos yet. When I decide what I want (a masonic tattoo) I am going to fly out to L.A. and have my tattoo done by Roni Zulu. Roni is a world class tattoo artist, brother, and past master of North Hollywood Lodge 542 (where Bro. Audie Murphy was initiated, passed, and raised), and member of Al Malaikah Shrine.







Check out his website

http://www.zulutattoo.com


----------



## Newwardorder (Jun 16, 2013)

Sorry, I just saw your request. High Tide Tattoo in Juneau. 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## JLW18 (Nov 14, 2013)

Looking for a brother tat artist in Toronto or area.


----------



## Tat2Guy (Nov 14, 2013)

Saint Tattoo in Knoxville,TN. They are brothers of mine and the shop owner, manager, and all the artists are Masons.


Bright Hope Lodge #557 F. & A.M.
Initiated 8-13-13
Passed 10-8-13


----------



## crono782 (Nov 14, 2013)

Tattoo Ranch in the Stockyards of Fort Worth has a brother tattoo artist. I believe he is a member of Panther City Lodge.


----------



## PHA KD#50 (Nov 14, 2013)

Anyone know of a brother that's a tattoo artist in Oklahoma? 


My Freemasonry


----------



## MarkR (Nov 15, 2013)

Steve Butterfield in Sioux Falls, SD, is a brother. http://www.alienandco.com/


----------



## cemab4y (Nov 15, 2013)

Check out 

http://www.masonicink.com


----------



## Lrac62 (Dec 1, 2013)

@ Bro. BennyleeDid you ever find an artist close to the Granbury, DFW area and if so who?

Thanks

Carl...


----------



## Benjamin Baxter (Dec 1, 2013)

Lrac62 said:


> @ Bro. BennyleeDid you ever find an artist close to the Granbury, DFW area and if so who?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Carl...



No, 

Brother Ron Zulu from L.A. Is opening a shop in Austin at some point. I am on the contact list when it opens up. I will keep you posted.


----------



## john76 (Dec 1, 2013)

If anyone is in the Tennessee area check out Chris Saint Clark, he is a brother.


----------



## jmiluso (Dec 2, 2013)

Anybody in Southern California know any good freemason tattoo artists? I really don't want to go to any shop and have to hear the tattoo artist ask me what the symbols mean that I am getting, and then I have to explain why I can't tell him.


Sent From My Freemasonry Mobile App


----------



## MarkR (Dec 3, 2013)

jmiluso said:


> Anybody in Southern California know any good freemason tattoo artists? I really don't want to go to any shop and have to hear the tattoo artist ask me what the symbols mean that I am getting, and then I have to explain why I can't tell him.
> 
> 
> Sent From My Freemasonry Mobile App


Brothers have already recommended Zulu Tattoo in L.A.. http://www.zulutattoo.com/ as a brother who does excellent work.  I don't know about the Grand Lodge of California, but in Minnesota the symbols are considered monitorial, not esoteric.  They're fully explained in plain language in the Minnesota Masonic Manual, which is available as a pdf on the Grand Lodge website.  However, I don't think most tattoo artists would push it if you just said, "I'm a Freemason, and these are the Masonic symbols I'd like worked into my tattoo."


----------



## brother josh (Dec 3, 2013)

I'm looking for one in ky since tatto Charlie died (freemason) I really don't know of any


Sent From My Freemasonry Mobile App


----------



## Lrac62 (Dec 15, 2013)

Thank you...



Bro. Bennylee said:


> No,
> 
> Brother Ron Zulu from L.A. Is opening a shop in Austin at some point. I am on the contact list when it opens up. I will keep you posted.


----------



## EricInTheFlesh (Dec 22, 2013)

MarkR said:


> Brothers have already recommended Zulu Tattoo in L.A.. http://www.zulutattoo.com/ as a brother who does excellent work.  I don't know about the Grand Lodge of California, but in Minnesota the symbols are considered monitorial, not esoteric.  They're fully explained in plain language in the Minnesota Masonic Manual, which is available as a pdf on the Grand Lodge website.  However, I don't think most tattoo artists would push it if you just said, "I'm a Freemason, and these are the Masonic symbols I'd like worked into my tattoo."




Mark, I live in the Twin Cities, and I'm looking for someone to do my first Masonic tattoo.  Do you have any recommendations, or anyone you might know?


----------



## Thulsa Doom (Dec 22, 2013)

Tat2Guy said:


> Saint Tattoo in Knoxville,TN. They are brothers of mine and the shop owner, manager, and all the artists are Masons.
> 
> Bright Hope Lodge #557 F. & A.M.
> Initiated 8-13-13
> Passed 10-8-13





Thats the kind of place I would be very comfortable with.


----------



## MarkR (Dec 22, 2013)

EricInTheFlesh said:


> Mark, I live in the Twin Cities, and I'm looking for someone to do my first Masonic tattoo.  Do you have any recommendations, or anyone you might know?



Sorry, I sure don't. I'm in Mankato and rarely go up to the Twin Cities. I go to Scottish Rite in Rochester and know a brother there who has gotten Masonic tattoos; if you want I can ask him.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## EricInTheFlesh (Dec 23, 2013)

MarkR said:


> Sorry, I sure don't. I'm in Mankato and rarely go up to the Twin Cities. I go to Scottish Rite in Rochester and know a brother there who has gotten Masonic tattoos; if you want I can ask him.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app




That would be great.  I'm saving up for when I'm raised in a few months, and would like to get my tattoo shortly afterwards! Let me know what you find.


----------



## Lrac62 (Jan 16, 2014)

Bro. Bennylee said:


> No,
> 
> Brother Ron Zulu from L.A. Is opening a shop in Austin at some point. I am on the contact list when it opens up. I will keep you posted.




I received my email alert from ZULU, he is open for business in Austin !!!


----------



## MarkCB (Nov 25, 2016)

Reviving an old thread. Instead of starting a new topic I figured I'd ask here. 
I noticed it has been asked previously but no one responded. 
Was wondering if anyone knows a Masonic tattoo artist in the Toronto area.
Thanks


----------



## Norski_406 (Jan 21, 2017)

I'm looking to get my first Masonic tattoo, and would like it to be done by a brother. I go to school in western Montana, and home is eastern Montana. So I would be willing to travel to any artists in ID, eastern WA, northern WY, western SD, ND, or MT. 

Any leads would be much appreciated!


----------



## chef1216 (Jan 22, 2017)

Doesn't your obligation speak against this?


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## MarkR (Jan 23, 2017)

chef1216 said:


> Doesn't your obligation speak against this?


No, it doesn't.  For the millionth time.  Masonic symbols are not secrets.  They are displayed on our buildings, on rings, lapel pins, caps, jackets, belt buckles, car decals, etc. etc.  How would a tattoo be any different?


----------



## dfreybur (Jan 23, 2017)

chef1216 said:


> Doesn't your obligation speak against this?



Yet your profile photograph shows a march in public wearing MM aprons.  I take it you failed to notice this contradiction.


----------



## chef1216 (Jan 23, 2017)

dfreybur said:


> Yet your profile photograph shows a march in public wearing MM aprons.  I take it you failed to notice this contradiction.



How does that picture suggest it's in public?


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## dfreybur (Jan 23, 2017)

Okay.  I see a lot of march photographs.  I had to inspect your profile picture very closely to tell the difference.  Thanks for that extra level of ambiguity.  Public at a glance, not public when inspected in detail, but only noticeable if the private aspect is pointed out.  I think that level of ambiguity works even better for this discussion.


----------



## Alfred Taylor (Apr 14, 2017)

What kind of tattoo were you looking to get and where??


----------



## JMartinez (Dec 28, 2017)

Bro. ZULU in Austin, Texas


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando My Freemasonry


----------



## John Ferrannini (Oct 29, 2018)

Any recommendations for a tattoo artists in the the Charlotte NC area? Will drive if necessary.


----------



## Lightlife (Oct 30, 2018)

NickGarner said:


> I don's have any tattoos yet. When I decide what I want (a masonic tattoo) I am going to fly out to L.A. and have my tattoo done by Roni Zulu.



As an energy medicine practitioner I am not inclined to tattoos, but I love Bro. Zulu's art!  Thank you!


----------

